# Die endlose Geschichte



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

Dies ist das Experiment einer Geschichte, die niemals endet. 
Sie wird bis in alle Ewigkeit fortgesetzt, und Ihr dürft diese Geschichte schreiben. 
Der einzige Haken daran: *Jeder darf immer nur ein einziges Wort hinzufügen*. 
So entsteht eine völlig sinnfreie, aber überaus lustige Geschichte.



Erstes Wort:

*Es*


----------



## Katzun (22 März 2010)

Es *war*...


----------



## redfive (22 März 2010)

Es war *kaum*


----------



## Rainer Wenger (22 März 2010)

Es war kaum *Sommer*


----------



## astrosfan (23 März 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, *da*


----------



## Katzun (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da *stand*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand *eine*


----------



## Katzun (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine *pinkfarbene*


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene *Kokosnuss*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss *mitten*


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten *vorm*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm *Tor*


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor *und*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und *bohrte*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich *durch*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch *die*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige *Schleimschicht*


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht *eines*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarte, teils


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils *übel*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel *riechendem*


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch *eine*


----------



## Crash (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine *Mauer*


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer *versperrten*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer gesperrten mistviechs


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. *Doch*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs.Doch *trotz
*


----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz *der*


----------



## Muli (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der *Diamant-Bohrköpfe*


----------



## amon amarth (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe *malträtierte*


----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2010)

rofl3 das wird ja immer besser 
malträtierte ist gut... 

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte *eine*


----------



## amon amarth (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine *mysteriöse*


----------



## Muli (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse *Muh-Kuh*


----------



## Katzun (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh *die*


----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die *Unterseite*


----------



## Crash (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite *des*


----------



## Muli (17 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des *hüpfenden*


----------



## Crash (18 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden *Kokosnüsschens.*


----------



## Hotcharlie (18 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens *und *


----------



## Katzun (18 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und *zwickte*


----------



## Muli (19 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte *sanft*


----------



## langsamfertigwerden... (19 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft *das*


----------



## Hotcharlie (19 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das *eigene*


----------



## Software_012 (20 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene *Näschen*


----------



## Muli (20 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. *Als*


----------



## amon amarth (20 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als *nun*


----------



## Katzun (22 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun *die*


----------



## amon amarth (22 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die *unbekümmerte*


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

der nächste bitte...


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte* Dickbauchschildkröte*


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte *stolperte*,


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, *rülpste*


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste *kraftvoll*


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll *Muh-Kuh*


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh *ungehemmt*


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt *über*


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt *über*


das


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das *Kokosnüsschen, 
*


----------



## Nordic (23 Aug. 2010)

Hackendicht


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen, hackendicht *breit*


----------



## Hotcharlie (24 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen, hackendicht breit *zupfte*


----------



## Muli (24 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte *währenddessen*


----------



## Hotcharlie (25 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen _*das*_


----------



## amon amarth (26 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das *selbstklebende*,


----------



## Muli (30 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, *beidseitig*


----------



## amon amarth (31 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig *eingefärbte*


----------



## Crash (31 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte *Klebeband*


----------



## Muli (31 Aug. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband *die*


----------



## Hotcharlie (31 Aug. 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die *widerstandsfähige*


----------



## Finderlohn (1 Sep. 2010)

seitenscheibe


----------



## Q (1 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Seitenscheibe *von*


----------



## Crash (3 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von *dem*


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem *gelben*


----------



## Hotcharlie (5 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben *Porsche*


----------



## Muli (7 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

*Leider*


----------



## Crash (8 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider *oxidierte*


----------



## redfive (8 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche. Leider oxidierte im


----------



## Hotcharlie (9 Sep. 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche. Leider oxidierte im _kosmischen_


----------



## Muli (9 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen *Nirgendwo*


----------



## amon amarth (11 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo *Q*


----------



## Crash (11 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q *, der*


----------



## amon amarth (13 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der *nichtsahnend *


----------



## Q (13 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtahnend *mitten 
*


----------



## Muli (13 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten *in*


----------



## Q (13 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in *einer*


----------



## Crash (13 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer *verbeulten*


----------



## amon amarth (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten *Turnhose*


----------



## Muli (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose *sein*


----------



## Q (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein *grossartiges *


----------



## Muli (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges *Ego*


----------



## amon amarth (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego *bewunderte*,


----------



## Q (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, *wobei*


----------



## amon amarth (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei *sein*


----------



## Q (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein* Freund*


----------



## amon amarth (14 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund *verwundert*


----------



## Hotcharlie (16 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert _feststellt_


----------



## Q (16 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststellt. *Mittlerweile*


----------



## amon amarth (18 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststellt. Mittlerweile *verursachte*


----------



## amon amarth (19 Sep. 2010)

... ???


----------



## Q (20 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststellt. Mittlerweile verursachte *DaMasterChief*


----------



## amon amarth (20 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststellt. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief *grenzübergreifende*


----------



## Q (20 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststellt. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende *Spontandemonstrationen*


----------



## amon amarth (20 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststellt. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, *welche*


----------



## Muli (20 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche *seltsamerweise*


----------



## amon amarth (21 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise *intergalaktische*


----------



## Muli (23 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische *Riesenschokomatzen*


----------



## Q (23 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen *thematisch*


----------



## amon amarth (23 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch *tragisch*


----------



## amon amarth (28 Sep. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch *trafen*.


----------



## Muli (1 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. *Das*


----------



## amon amarth (2 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das *knusprige*


----------



## Q (8 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige *Appetithäppchen*


----------



## amon amarth (8 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen *schleuderte*


----------



## Q (8 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte *furzend*


----------



## amon amarth (8 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend *unvergessene*


----------



## amon amarth (11 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, *penetrierte*


----------



## astrosfan (12 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte *Käseigel*


----------



## Q (12 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel *schwungvoll*


----------



## amon amarth (12 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll *durch*


----------



## astrosfan (16 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch *unbekannte*


----------



## Muli (18 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte *Feinrip-Unterhosen*


----------



## astrosfan (20 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. *Wie*


----------



## amon amarth (21 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie *schelmisch*


----------



## astrosfan (22 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch *kann*


----------



## amon amarth (22 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann *derweil*


----------



## Hotcharlie (24 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil *der *


----------



## amon amarth (24 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der *bärtige*


----------



## amon amarth (26 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige *Kreuzworträtsellöser*


----------



## Q (26 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser *Müller-Lüdenscheidt*


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt *lächeln*


----------



## astrosfan (27 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, *wo*


----------



## Crash (27 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo *doch*


----------



## walme (28 Okt. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch *niemand*


----------



## amon amarth (2 Nov. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand *geruchsintensive,*


----------



## astrosfan (4 Nov. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, *extraterrestrische *


----------



## Q (5 Nov. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische *Gebissreinigergrosspackungen*


----------



## Muli (18 Nov. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen *im*


----------



## astrosfan (19 Nov. 2010)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im *Westentaschenformat
*


----------



## Muli (8 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat *für*


----------



## Crash (9 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für *den*


----------



## astrosfan (14 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den *Hausgebrauch*


----------



## Muli (14 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch *hat.

...*


----------



## Q (14 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
*Immerhin*


----------



## astrosfan (15 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin *war*


----------



## Hotcharlie (17 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war *das*


----------



## astrosfan (19 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das *topgestylte*


----------



## Crash (21 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte *Schneehäschen*


----------



## Hotcharlie (22 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen *nebenan*


----------



## Crash (22 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan *nicht*


----------



## Babs (22 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht *blond*


----------



## Miraculix (23 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, *sondern*


----------



## astrosfan (24 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern *eher*


----------



## Babs (24 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher *kahlköpfig*


----------



## astrosfan (26 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig *und*


----------



## Babs (27 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und *mega*


----------



## happy holiday (27 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig.
__________________


----------



## Babs (27 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. *Deswegen*


----------



## Muli (28 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen *geriet*


----------



## Crash (29 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet *das*


----------



## Babs (31 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das *Mädel*


----------



## Q (31 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel *unverschuldet*


----------



## Crash (31 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet *in*


----------



## Hotcharlie (31 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in *bisher *


----------



## Crash (31 Jan. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher *ungeahnte*


----------



## astrosfan (1 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte *Verwechslungsgeschichten:*


----------



## Babs (3 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: *Abgefüllt*


----------



## Hotcharlie (3 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, *wie*


----------



## astrosfan (4 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie *zu*


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (4 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu *Fasching*

------------

Echt ne witzige Idee, alleine den Text zu lesen ist irre komisch. :WOW:


----------



## Hotcharlie (8 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching *in*


----------



## henkbioly (8 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau


----------



## Crash (8 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau *und*


----------



## Muli (8 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und *latrinenputzend*


----------



## Hotcharlie (17 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend *mit*


----------



## Babs (19 Feb. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten


----------



## Crash (9 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten *Socken*


----------



## astrosfan (10 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken *in*


----------



## Muli (10 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in *einer*


----------



## Q (10 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer *stringtangaverzierten*


----------



## Hotcharlie (11 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten _Hose_


----------



## astrosfan (12 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose *stand*


----------



## Babs (20 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand *ihre*


----------



## astrosfan (22 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre *Skiausrüstung*


----------



## Crash (28 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung *am*


----------



## astrosfan (29 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am *extra*


----------



## Buterfly (29 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra *gebauten*


----------



## astrosfan (29 März 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten *Vollpfosten.*


----------



## Hotcharlie (18 Apr. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. *Jetzt *


----------



## astrosfan (18 Apr. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt *gings*


----------



## neman64 (19 Apr. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach


----------



## astrosfan (20 Apr. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach *dem*


----------



## Hotcharlie (30 Apr. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.
Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.
Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem *äusserst*


----------



## Muli (8 Okt. 2011)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst *prallen*


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen *Kartoffelvollernter*


----------



## neman64 (2 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei


----------



## astrosfan (3 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an


----------



## neman64 (4 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der


----------



## astrosfan (5 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten


----------



## supertoudy (7 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe


----------



## neman64 (7 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit


----------



## supertoudy (8 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs


----------



## astrosfan (8 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille


----------



## supertoudy (8 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu


----------



## Q (8 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf


----------



## supertoudy (8 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln,


----------



## neman64 (10 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in


----------



## astrosfan (10 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren


----------



## supertoudy (13 März 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase


----------



## neman64 (28 Apr. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an


----------



## Q (12 Juni 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an *beiden*


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 Juli 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden


----------



## Lilixy (25 Juli 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden *PinkDackelHerren*
___________


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juli 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei.​


----------



## astrosfan (26 Juli 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. *Na *


----------



## neman64 (26 Juli 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann


----------



## Babs (12 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann *schauen*


----------



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die


----------



## astrosfan (13 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die *vielversprechenden*


----------



## Babs (13 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden *Pappnasen*


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön


----------



## astrosfan (14 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön *dumm*


----------



## Babs (14 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm *aus*


----------



## neman64 (14 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da


----------



## pötzi (14 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da *beamte*


----------



## Babs (14 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte *Rosalinde*


----------



## astrosfan (15 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde *den*


----------



## Babs (15 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den *Nasenbohrer*


----------



## neman64 (15 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans


----------



## pötzi (15 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer *direkt*


----------



## Babs (16 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt *über*


----------



## neman64 (16 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den


----------



## Babs (16 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den *sprachlosen*


----------



## pötzi (17 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen *Unterweltgott*


----------



## neman64 (17 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz


----------



## astrosfan (18 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu


----------



## neman64 (18 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort


----------



## astrosfan (20 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und


----------



## Babs (21 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und *buddelte*


----------



## pötzi (22 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte *barfuß*


----------



## Babs (23 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß *über*


----------



## pötzi (23 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über *Spongebob´s*


----------



## Babs (24 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s *Flip Flop's*


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's *ausgerechnet*


----------



## Q (25 Sep. 2012)

rofl3

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet *mitten*


----------



## Babs (25 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten *seiner*


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner *Nase*


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase *entgegen*


----------



## Babs (25 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen *vieler*


----------



## thiphoo (26 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler *Gerüchte*


----------



## German123 (26 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte *ein*


----------



## dillenburg35684 (26 Sep. 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein *nacktes*


----------



## Babs (26 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes *Gothicgirl*


----------



## Leitner (26 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. *Plötzlich*


----------



## worldwideweb (27 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich *schlug*


----------



## Babs (27 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug *sein*


----------



## Leitner (27 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein *Herz*


----------



## Babs (27 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz *affenartig*


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig *langsam*


----------



## Babs (1 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam *über*


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über *das*


----------



## moiva (1 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das *rutschige*


----------



## pötzi (1 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige *Walnusseis*


----------



## Babs (1 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis *wobei*


----------



## neman64 (2 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er


----------



## Babs (3 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er *seinen*


----------



## pötzi (4 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen *aufblasbaren*


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball


----------



## Babs (5 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball *immer*


----------



## neman64 (5 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit


----------



## Babs (5 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit *eleganter*


----------



## Amonikable (5 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter *Fußfertigkeit*


----------



## Babs (6 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit *unter*


----------



## neman64 (6 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den


----------



## pötzi (6 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den *handgeschnitzten*


----------



## Babs (7 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten *Wallnußholztisch*


----------



## HunterBlade (7 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch *befördert.*


----------



## Babs (7 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

*Eines*


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines *Tages*


----------



## neman64 (8 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte


----------



## pötzi (8 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte *Obi-wan Kenobi*


----------



## Babs (11 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi* seinen*


----------



## pötzi (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen *Einkaufswagen*


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen *über*


----------



## Babs (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über *feuchtes*


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, *blaues*


----------



## Babs (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, *rutschiges*


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, *stinkendes*


----------



## Babs (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, *überschwappendes*


----------



## pötzi (12 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes *Chemietoilettengel*


----------



## Babs (13 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-*Eimers*


----------



## HunterBlade (14 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers *und*


----------



## Babs (15 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und *dabei*


----------



## pötzi (16 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei *entglitt*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm


----------



## dkdcc (16 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm *Trinitys*


----------



## Babs (17 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys *6er-träger*


----------



## pötzi (18 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger *Kernöl*


----------



## pötzi (18 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger *Kernöl*


----------



## Babs (19 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, *aber*


----------



## dkdcc (21 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber *im*


----------



## Babs (21 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im *Keller*


----------



## astrosfan (21 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller *war*


----------



## neman64 (21 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch *genug*


----------



## Babs (22 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug *Alk*


----------



## Purple Feather (22 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk *zum*


----------



## neman64 (23 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken


----------



## Babs (23 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, *wobei*


----------



## neman64 (23 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er


----------



## Purple Feather (23 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er *kotzen*


----------



## neman64 (23 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste


----------



## Babs (24 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste *und*


----------



## Purple Feather (24 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und *Ulrike*


----------



## neman64 (24 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug


----------



## Babs (25 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug *ihren*


----------



## neman64 (26 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag


----------



## Purple Feather (27 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag *zum*


----------



## pötzi (27 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum *intergalaktischen*


----------



## Babs (27 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen *Badelatschengequatsche*


----------



## neman64 (27 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu


----------



## Babs (28 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

*Rufus*


----------



## Purple Feather (29 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus *analintruder*


----------



## Farice (29 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder *trug*


----------



## shozazam (29 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche


----------



## vbg99 (31 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche *purpurfarbene*


----------



## neman64 (31 Okt. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen


----------



## Babs (2 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen *Buttermilch*


----------



## pötzi (3 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch *quer*


----------



## Purple Feather (4 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer *durchs*


----------



## astrosfan (4 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs *Unterholz.*


----------



## Babs (4 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. *Als*


----------



## VonWolsung (4 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich


----------



## pötzi (4 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich *Godzillas*


----------



## Babs (5 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas* kleiner*


----------



## pötzi (5 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner *Zehennagel*


----------



## Babs (6 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel *anfing*


----------



## pötzi (6 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing *anzuschwellen*


----------



## Freibier (7 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen *und*


----------



## Babs (7 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und *dabei*


----------



## Freibier (7 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei *monströse*


----------



## Purple Feather (8 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse *Brüste*


----------



## Bones (9 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste *anfassen*


----------



## Babs (9 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen* wollte*,


----------



## pötzi (9 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, *verdampfte*


----------



## moiva (9 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte *sein*


----------



## pötzi (10 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein *Stringtanga*


----------



## astrosfan (11 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga *im*


----------



## pötzi (11 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im *selben*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben *Augenblick*


----------



## pötzi (15 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick *wie*


----------



## cshark (15 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie *vor*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor *dem*


----------



## astrosfan (18 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem* AKW.*


----------



## Purple Feather (19 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

*Heute*


----------



## astrosfan (20 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute *stellt*


----------



## rusty19 (25 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt *mein*


----------



## Herbertberg (25 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein *Bestatter*


----------



## pötzi (25 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter *nasse*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse *Bettwäsche*


----------



## Babs (28 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche *auf's*


----------



## astrosfan (29 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's *goldene*


----------



## Purple Feather (29 Nov. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene *Tablett*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen


----------



## Teppichklopfer (3 Dez. 2012)

mir geht der aparillo quer :thx:


----------



## pötzi (3 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen *quakte*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte *der*


----------



## astrosfan (7 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der *Frosch*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch *immer*


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer *laut*


----------



## Matze8426 (9 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer *lauter*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, *bis*


----------



## astrosfan (14 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis *die*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die *große*


----------



## Fratze (16 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große *aber*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber *nicht*


----------



## Gothica (20 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht *allzu*


----------



## pötzi (21 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu *helle*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle *Sonne*


----------



## Huddel (25 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne *langsam*


----------



## pötzi (26 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam *anfing*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Dez. 2012)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing *unterzugehen.*


----------



## Caal (3 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. *Schleim*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen.Schleim floss ununterbrochen


----------



## Caal (5 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen.Schleim floss ununterbrochen in


----------



## vbg99 (5 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen.Schleim floss ununterbrochen in *den*


----------



## Caal (6 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen.Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher


----------



## vbg99 (6 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen.Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher*, aber*


----------



## Purple Feather (7 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber *ich*


----------



## Caal (7 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm


----------



## vbg99 (7 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm *einfach*


----------



## Caal (8 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das


----------



## vbg99 (8 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das *ganze*


----------



## pötzi (8 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze *Grillkohlenanzündgerät*


----------



## vbg99 (8 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät *und*


----------



## Caal (11 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf


----------



## pötzi (11 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf *getrockneten*


----------



## Caal (12 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten *Würfelhusten*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit


----------



## Caal (13 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit hochachtung


----------



## 321meins (13 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit hochachtung in


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit hochachtung in magenzerfetzende


----------



## pötzi (13 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende *Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.*Dabei*


----------



## Caal (14 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei *leckt*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt *das*


----------



## Caal (14 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das *Blauwalbaby*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby *ununterbrochen*


----------



## Caal (15 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den


----------



## vbg99 (16 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den *gewaltigen*


----------



## Caal (16 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm


----------



## vbg99 (17 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm *betrachtend*


----------



## Caal (17 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend *das*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das *leckere*


----------



## Caal (19 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.


----------



## pötzi (19 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
*Dadurch *


----------



## eis (19 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch *verursachte*


----------



## Caal (19 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte *Ivenhoe*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe,* der*


----------



## Caal (20 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der *Reisebusfahrer*


----------



## vbg99 (21 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer *einen*


----------



## Caal (21 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen *quadratischen*


----------



## vbg99 (21 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen *und*


----------



## Caal (21 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und *in *


----------



## vbg99 (21 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in *allen*


----------



## Caal (22 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen *Galaxien*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien *bekannten*


----------



## Caal (23 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten *Volumenberechnungsformeln *


----------



## pötzi (23 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln *entgegenwirkenden*


----------



## Caal (23 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden *Plasmafluss*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;*sodass*


----------



## Caal (24 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass *die*


----------



## neman64 (24 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge


----------



## vbg99 (25 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge *an*


----------



## nonskid (25 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an *der*


----------



## Caal (25 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der *Scharmbehaarung*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung *exorbitant*


----------



## Caal (26 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant *glitschig*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig *hinab*


----------



## Caal (27 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab *tropfte.*


----------



## papado21 (27 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.*Doch*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch *über*


----------



## Caal (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über *Nacht*


----------



## pötzi (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht *dematerialisierte*


----------



## papado21 (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte *sich*


----------



## Caal (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich *ein*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein *riesengroßes*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes *Käsekuchenstück*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück *zu*


----------



## Caal (29 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu *fleischgewordene*


----------



## papado21 (29 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, *blaue*


----------



## vbg99 (30 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue*,winzigkleine*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue, winzigkleine *Schweineohren*


----------



## papado21 (31 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue, winzigkleine Schweineohren *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (31 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue, winzigkleine Schweineohren mit *rosafarbenen*


----------



## pötzi (31 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue, winzigkleine Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen *Häkelnadeln*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (31 Jan. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue, winzigkleine Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln *nebst*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordene, blaue, winzigkleine Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten


----------



## vbg99 (1 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten *,die*


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am


----------



## Caal (1 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am *Balkongeländer*


----------



## astrosfan (1 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am Balkongeländer *schwebend*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am Balkongeländer schwebend *, atemberaubende*


----------



## neman64 (2 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am Balkongeländer schwebend , atemberaubende Frau


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (2 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am Balkongeländer schwebend , atemberaubende Frau *Müller*


----------



## pötzi (4 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ,die am Balkongeländer schwebend , atemberaubende Frau Müller *"oder was ?"*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebend , atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" *schnüffelte*


----------



## Purple Feather (5 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebend , atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte *herum*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken.Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss;sodass die Menge an der Scharmbehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte.Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebend , atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum , *als*


----------



## pötzi (5 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als *Moby Dick*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (5 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick *und*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und *seine*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (7 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine *Stiefschwester*


----------



## Caal (8 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester *lächelnd*


----------



## thiphoo (8 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd *den*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (8 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den *inneren*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren *Schweinehund*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund *bekämpfen*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen *wollten.*


----------



## Caal (10 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
*Der*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der *Friedensnobelpreisträger*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger *Dr. Jekyll*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll *bzw.*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. *sein*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein *Schwippschwager*


----------



## pötzi (13 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager *Kermit*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit *spielten*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten *erneut*


----------



## Caal (14 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut *am*


----------



## woinko53 (15 Feb. 2013)

Tischfußballspiel


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (15 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel *die *


----------



## Caal (15 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (15 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, *bayerischen*


----------



## Caal (16 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, bayerischen *Kompressionsstrümpfe*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (16 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe *namens*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens *Struwwelpeter*


----------



## Caal (17 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter *am*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am *Beinchen*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen *tragend*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,*und*


----------



## Caal (19 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und *ächzend*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend *den*


----------



## Caal (20 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den *Lustfaktor*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor *vielfach*


----------



## Caal (20 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach *hoch*


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch *zu halten*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten *mit*


----------



## Caal (21 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit *stimulierende *


----------



## pötzi (21 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender *Schwiegermutter*


----------



## Caal (21 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter *Fototapete*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (22 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete *aus*


----------



## Caal (22 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus *hautidentische*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischer *fleischfarbener*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischer fleischfarbener *Metalliclack*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack *und*


----------



## Caal (23 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und *Moschusduft*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft *vom*


----------



## Caal (24 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom *Intimbereich*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich *der*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der *Bundesministerin* lol9


----------



## vbg99 (25 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin *für*


----------



## Caal (25 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für *außerehelichem *


----------



## vbg99 (25 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen *Geschlechtsverkehr*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr *Frau*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau *Alice*


----------



## Caal (26 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice *Dunkeltief*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (26 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, *als*


----------



## supertoudy (27 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als *Hobbytranse*


----------



## Caal (27 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse *Chantal*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal *Robben*


----------



## Caal (28 Feb. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben *die*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (1 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die *Spielbereichszone*


----------



## Caal (1 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone *zeigend*


----------



## supertoudy (1 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend *im*


----------



## Caal (1 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im *Uhrzeigersinn*


----------



## pötzi (1 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn *einseifte*


----------



## Caal (2 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte *und*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (2 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und *Jupp*


----------



## vbg99 (3 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp *Heynckes*


----------



## supertoudy (3 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes *dabei*


----------



## Caal (3 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei *Fleischabfälle*


----------



## vbg99 (3 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle *zuwarf*


----------



## supertoudy (3 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf *und*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (3 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und *Stanislawski*


----------



## Amonikable (4 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch


----------



## vbg99 (4 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch *keines*


----------



## Igel61 (4 März 2013)

pubertierenden


----------



## vbg99 (4 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden *Blickes*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes *würdigte!!*


----------



## supertoudy (4 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! *Aber*


----------



## vbg99 (5 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber *dennoch*


----------



## Würfelmeister (5 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch *wurde*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (5 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde *Bolle*


----------



## supertoudy (5 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle *einfach*


----------



## vbg99 (6 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach *ausradiert.*


----------



## supertoudy (6 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. *Herr*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (6 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr *Müller-Lüdenscheid*


----------



## supertoudy (6 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid *wollte*


----------



## vbg99 (7 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte *immer*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (7 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer *das*


----------



## supertoudy (8 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das *schönste*


----------



## pötzi (8 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste *Bananenabschälgerät*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (9 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät *versuchsweise*


----------



## Cav (9 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise *nach*


----------



## vbg99 (9 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach *Lüdenscheid*


----------



## supertoudy (10 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid *bringen*


----------



## vbg99 (10 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. *Jedoch*


----------



## supertoudy (10 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch *hatte*


----------



## vbg99 (11 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte *PinkFloyd*


----------



## supertoudy (11 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd *mächtige*


----------



## vbg99 (11 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige *musikalische*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (11 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, *perverse *


----------



## vbg99 (11 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse *Livekonzerte*


----------



## Caal (12 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte *vermieden*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, *um*


----------



## pötzi (12 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um *Darth Vader*


----------



## papado21 (13 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader *doch*


----------



## Caal (13 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch *Keimverseuchte*


----------



## Max100 (13 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin


----------



## supertoudy (14 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. *Harry Potter*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter *klingelte*


----------



## pötzi (14 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte *posthum*


----------



## Caal (16 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum *rektal*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (16 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal *bei*


----------



## vbg99 (17 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei *Emma*


----------



## supertoudy (17 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma *und*


----------



## pötzi (17 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch Keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und *Justin Bieber*


----------



## vbg99 (17 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer *wenn*


----------



## vbg99 (18 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn *die*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die *Heidi*


----------



## vbg99 (19 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi *den*


----------



## Caal (19 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den *Kreisverkehr*


----------



## supertoudy (19 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr *befährt*


----------



## Caal (19 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, *fährt*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt *Sebastian*


----------



## pötzi (19 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian *verkehrt*


----------



## Caal (20 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt *auf*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf *dem*


----------



## astrosfan (21 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem *Go-Kart*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (21 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart *von*


----------



## 321meins (22 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links


----------



## supertoudy (22 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links *kommend*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, *Richtung*


----------



## pötzi (23 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung *Nordostsüdwest*


----------



## supertoudy (24 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest *geradeaus*


----------



## vbg99 (24 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in


----------



## Caal (24 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in *knielangen*


----------



## pötzi (24 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen *Badesandalen*


----------



## vbg99 (24 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen *weiter.*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
*Daraufhin*


----------



## vbg99 (25 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin *verabschiedete*


----------



## Caal (25 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete *sich*


----------



## supertoudy (25 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich *Fernando*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando *Kaiser*


----------



## supertoudy (26 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser *bei*


----------



## Caal (26 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei *Frau*


----------



## pötzi (26 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau *HerrMann*


----------



## supertoudy (26 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau HerrMann *und*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und *spazierte*


----------



## supertoudy (27 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte *mit*


----------



## Caal (27 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit *erregtem*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem *Schäferhund*


----------



## Caal (28 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund *rückwärts*


----------



## supertoudy (28 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts *durch*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch *das*


----------



## pötzi (29 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das *Trainingslager*


----------



## vbg99 (29 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager *des*


----------



## supertoudy (29 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des *Papstes*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, *der *


----------



## pötzi (31 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der *unbekleidet*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (31 März 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet *durch*


----------



## supertoudy (1 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch *Mc Donalds*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (1 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds *tanzte,*


----------



## vbg99 (1 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, *bis*


----------



## pötzi (2 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis *sein*


----------



## Caal (2 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein *Kondomautomat*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (2 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat *sagte:"*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Frau Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:" *Dominus*


----------



## meisterlegger (3 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus *et*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et *spiritus*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus *brennt, *


----------



## vbg99 (4 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, *amen!"*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!". 
*Im*


----------



## 321meins (5 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im *Beate Uhse Shop*


----------



## Caal (5 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop* leuchten*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (6 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten *schwerbewaffnete*


----------



## meisterlegger (7 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete *Fahrkartenkontrolleure*


----------



## Caal (7 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure *im*


----------



## pötzi (7 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im* Strampelanzug*


----------



## Caal (7 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug *von*


----------



## supertoudy (7 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von *Prada*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (7 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (8 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit *Handkurbeltaschenlampen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (8 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, *um*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um *sich*


----------



## Caal (9 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich *Gummiware*


----------



## supertoudy (9 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware *für*


----------



## Caal (9 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für *selbstversuche*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (9 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche *im*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im *großen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (11 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen *Nichtschwimmerbecken*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken *auszusuchen.*


----------



## Cav (11 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. *Urplötzlich*


----------



## pötzi (11 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich *erbebte*


----------



## Caal (11 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte 
Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte *Uranus*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (11 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte
Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus *durch*


----------



## Caal (12 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte
Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch *einen*


----------



## 321meins (12 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte
Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen *lauten*


----------



## Cav (12 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte
Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten *Pfiff*


----------



## Caal (12 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte
Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff *der*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der *Schiedsrichterin*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin *aus*


----------



## pötzi (14 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus *Latex*


----------



## Caal (14 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu.

Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit *ungeheuren*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheuren *Inbrunst*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. *Hamlet*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (15 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet *dribbelte*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte *durch*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (16 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch *das*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das *gegnerische*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische *Matratzenlager*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager *mit*


----------



## Caal (18 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit *Juckreiz*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, *weswegen*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen *er*


----------



## Caal (20 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er *durchfallmäßig*


----------



## Caal (20 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er *Hornhautablösungen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen *an*


----------



## vbg99 (21 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an *beiden*


----------



## General (21 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden *Lippen*


----------



## vbg99 (21 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen *bekam.*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (21 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
*Aufgrund*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund *der*


----------



## Caal (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der *Flughöhe*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe *bekam*


----------



## Caal (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam *die*


----------



## Q (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die *Wanderwarze*


----------



## pötzi (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze *Durchfall*


----------



## Caal (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit *schweißtreibender*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (22 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender *Koexistenz*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz *und*


----------



## Caal (23 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und *Vielweiberei*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei *von*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen


----------



## Caal (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen *die*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die *wieder*


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder *Sieben*


----------



## Caal (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder *allergisch*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch *reagieren*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren *auf*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf *4-Tore-Lewandowski*


----------



## Caal (25 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski *um*


----------



## 1900 (25 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um *danach*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach *weiter*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter *Steuerhinterziehung*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung *zu*


----------



## Caal (26 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu *Uli´s*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s *Konzept*


----------



## Tigy (26 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept *betreiben.*


----------



## Caal (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. *Doch*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch *Halmaspieler*


----------



## Caal (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit


----------



## vbg99 (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit *schnellen*


----------



## Caal (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen *Liebesspielen*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen *erleben*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben *suboptimale*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale *Orgasmen*


----------



## Caal (28 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen *durch*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch *Abbruchmethoden*


----------



## Caal (28 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden *klituraler*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler *Reizüberflutungen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen *am*


----------



## vbg99 (29 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am *Ende*


----------



## Caal (29 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende *jeder*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (29 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder *Kabinettsumbildung*


----------



## vbg99 (29 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. *Manchmal*


----------



## Caal (30 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal *möchte*


----------



## pötzi (30 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte *Sandalen-Sepp*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 Apr. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp *dramaturgisch*


----------



## vbg99 (1 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch *über*


----------



## Caal (1 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über *Strumpfhosenlöcher*


----------



## Cav (1 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher *philosophieren*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (1 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren,* jedoch*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch *gelingt*


----------



## Caal (2 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt *Poller-Resi*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi *die*


----------



## Caal (2 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die *feuchten*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (3 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten *Koteletts*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts *zu*


----------



## Caal (3 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu *Push-up-BHs*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs *umzuwandeln.*


----------



## Caal (4 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. *Aber*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (5 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber *ABBA*


----------



## Cav (5 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA *rappt*


----------



## Caal (5 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klituraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt *richtig*


----------



## pötzi (5 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig *Smörebröd*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (5 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, *obgleich*


----------



## Cav (5 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich *mancherlei*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei *Ungereimtheiten*


----------



## Caal (6 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten *wie*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie *zuviel*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (7 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel *Containerschiffe*,


----------



## Caal (7 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,*Senf,*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, *Landminen*,


----------



## vbg99 (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, *Treibsand*


----------



## Cav (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, *Leichtmetallfelgen*


----------



## vbg99 (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen *und*


----------



## Caal (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und *undichte*


----------



## vbg99 (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte *Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (8 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, *manchen*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen *Menschen*


----------



## Caal (9 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen *fischen*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen *lassen.*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
*Angesichts*


----------



## Cav (10 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts *neuerlicher*


----------



## Caal (10 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher *Vergangenheit*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit *lassen*


----------



## Caal (11 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen *zukünftig*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig *erscheinende*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (11 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, *prähistorische*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische *Umweltschutzgedanken*


----------



## Caal (12 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken* klituraler*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler *Orgasmenspenderinnen*


----------



## Caal (12 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei


----------



## vbg99 (12 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen,


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, *dass*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass *es*


----------



## Caal (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es *Höhlenforscher*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher *im*


----------



## Caal (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im *feuchtwarmen*


----------



## pötzi (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im feuchtwarmen *Fruchtfleisch*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch *keineswegs*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs *einfach*


----------



## Caal (14 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach *nur*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur *besser*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforscher im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser *geht*,


----------



## vbg99 (14 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, *nein*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein *denen*


----------



## Caal (15 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen *läuft*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft *das*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (16 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das *Ohrenschmalz*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz *aus*


----------



## Caal (16 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus *hirnlosen*


----------



## Josef84 (16 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und *blutleeren*


----------



## Caal (17 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren *Möchtegerne.*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

*Diesmal*


----------



## Tigy (18 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal *nicht,*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, *morgen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen *Nachmittag*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag *vielleicht*


----------



## Caal (19 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht *letzte*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte *Chance*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, *um*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um *die*


----------



## Caal (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die *Nymphomanin*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin *Angela*


----------



## pötzi (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela *einzuseifen*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, *aber*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber *Mesut*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut *der*


----------



## Caal (21 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der *Schaumschläger*


----------



## 321meins (21 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger *rubbelt*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (21 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt *hartnäckig*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig *an*


----------



## Cav (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an *seinem*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem *kleinen*


----------



## Tigy (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, *stinkenden*


----------



## ute123 (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden *zeh*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. *Heute*


----------



## Caal (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute *am*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am *Sanktnimmerleinstag*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag *stranguliert*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert *der*


----------



## Caal (23 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der *Kondomautomatenbesitzer*


----------



## Max100 (23 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am *Automaten*


----------



## Caal (23 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit *aufwendiger*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger *Stuckarbeit*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit *deformiert*


----------



## Caal (24 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert *massentauglich*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich *gemacht*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht *hatte.*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. *Weiterhin*


----------



## Cav (25 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin *verlustiert*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert *der*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 Mai 2013)

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der *Schokoladenhersteller*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller *Sprüngli*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli *hundertmillionen*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen *Schweizerfranken*


----------



## Caal (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit *ausschweifendem*


----------



## Caal (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechendem und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem *Vorspiel*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. *Deshalb*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die Widerstandsfähige von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein grossartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinrip-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergrosspackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äusserst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb *optimiert*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert *die*


----------



## hundekuchen (28 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnußholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel-Eimers und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die *Vogelspinne*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne *ihr*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr *Aktiendepot*


----------



## Cav (28 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot *gemäß*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß *Kostolany*


----------



## Cav (29 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany *wodurch*


----------



## vbg99 (29 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch *die*


----------



## Tigy (29 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die *Weltwirtschaftsprognose*


----------



## vbg99 (29 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose *ziemlich*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (29 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich *verregnet*


----------



## vbg99 (30 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet *geworden*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden* ist.*


----------



## vbg99 (31 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. *Letztendlich*


----------



## Caal (31 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich *muss*


----------



## 321meins (31 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss *der*


----------



## Caal (31 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der *Analerotiker*


----------



## vbg99 (31 Mai 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker *Klaus*


----------



## Caal (1 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus *Steckrübe*


----------



## Cav (1 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe *seine*


----------



## vbg99 (1 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine *Finger*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (1 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger *betäuben*


----------



## vbg99 (1 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben *um*


----------



## Caal (2 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um *gefühlsechte*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte *Gummis*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (3 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis *vorsorglich*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen Menschen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich *zu*


----------



## Caal (3 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu *geschmacksintensive*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven *Gummis*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis *zu*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu *verarbeiten.*


----------



## Caal (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten. 
*Heute*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute *will*


----------



## Caal (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will *ich*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich *meiner*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner *Konzernchefin*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin *einen*


----------



## Caal (5 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen *leuchtbaren*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren *Massagesessel*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (5 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel *Marke*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke *Eigenbau*


----------



## Tigy (6 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau *einweihen*


----------



## Caal (6 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, *damit*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit *sie*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (6 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie *börsennotierte*


----------



## pötzi (7 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte *Bananenbieger*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger *leerverkaufen*


----------



## Caal (7 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen *um*


----------



## Bauerdot (8 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen um *die*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (9 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die *Drohnen*


----------



## Max100 (9 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel *steigen*


----------



## Caal (9 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen *sondern*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern *in*


----------



## Tigy (10 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in *Weinkellern*


----------



## Caal (10 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern *Steuergelder*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder *refinanzieren.*


----------



## Cav (12 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. *Unglücklicherweise*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise* überlegen*


----------



## Caal (13 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise überlegen *Fäkalientaucher*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise überlegen Fäkalientaucher *über*


----------



## pötzi (17 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise überlegen Fäkalientaucher über *Plumpsklo´s*


----------



## Caal (17 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise überlegen Fäkalientaucher über *Freischwimmerprüfungen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise überlegen Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen *nach*,


----------



## Chlomojo (18 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise überlegen Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, *obwohl*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl *sie*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie *drogenabhängig*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig *sind.*


----------



## Caal (19 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. *Das*


----------



## DomiPaar (19 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das *war*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war *eine*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine *Kurzmitteilung*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. *Ende.*


----------



## Caal (22 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende. 
*Neulich*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (22 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich *spionierte*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte *meine*


----------



## Caal (23 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (23 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte *Raumpflegerin*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin *in*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in *antiquarischen*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen *Bibliotheken*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken *der*


----------



## pötzi (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der *Dschungelrepublik*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland


----------



## Tigy (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Stadt *irational*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während


----------



## Caal (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während *Berlusconi*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi *seine*


----------



## Cav (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine *Bunga-Bunga-Party*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party *feiert*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, *frisst*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst *sein*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein *Siebenschläfer*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer *alle*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (29 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle *Gummibären*


----------



## vbg99 (30 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, *die*


----------



## Caal (30 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die *Viagra*


----------



## vbg99 (30 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra *eingenommen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen *haben, *


----------



## vbg99 (30 Juni 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, *damit*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (1 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit *Bum-Bum-Bine*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine *endlich*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (2 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich *nackt*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt *vor*


----------



## Tigy (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor *allen *


----------



## vbg99 (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen *Gästen*


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen *durfte*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen durfte .
*Manchmal*


----------



## Caal (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen durfte .
Manchmal *spritzte*


----------



## pötzi (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen durfte .
Manchmal spritzte *verdünntes*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes *Rheinwasser*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser *geradewegs*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (4 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in *ein*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein *Blumenbeet*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (6 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, *um*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um *die*


----------



## Caal (7 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die 
Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen


----------



## vbg99 (8 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen *einer*


----------



## Caal (8 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer *jungfräulichen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (8 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen *Schwangeren*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren *sprießen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (9 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen *zu*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu *lassen.*


----------



## pötzi (10 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. *Frühmorgens*


----------



## Caal (10 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, *kurz*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz *vor*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor *Sonnenaufgang*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (11 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang *stand*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand *Egon*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon *schlammverschmiert*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert *in*


----------



## Caal (13 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in *rosafarbener *


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, *enganliegender *


----------



## vbg99 (14 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender *Funktionsunterwäsche*


----------



## Tigy (14 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche *unterhalb*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb *seines*
__________________


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines *Füllfederhalters*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. *Er*


----------



## Caal (15 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er *sollte*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte *seine*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (15 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine *sexuellen*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen *Neigungen*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (16 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen *prophylaktisch*


----------



## Cav (17 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch *zur*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur *Anwendung*


----------



## Caal (17 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung *syphilitischter*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischter *Hautausschläge*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge *ausüben.*


----------



## 321meins (18 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. *Aber*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber *Pep*


----------



## Caal (19 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep *das*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das *Erdmännchen*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen *versuchte*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte *trickreich*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich *den*


----------



## Tigy (26 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den *verwesten*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten *Kadaver*


----------



## pötzi (26 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver *von*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (26 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von *Fury*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury *einzutüten,*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (27 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, *als*


----------



## luv (28 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die


----------



## vbg99 (28 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die *beleidigte*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (28 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte *Cindy*


----------



## vbg99 (29 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy *den*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (29 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den *Stecker*


----------



## vbg99 (29 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker *herauszog.*


----------



## luv (30 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog.Dachte
__________________


----------



## vbg99 (30 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte *doch*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch *niemand*


----------



## vbg99 (31 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, *dass*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (31 Juli 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass *jemand*


----------



## luv (1 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor


----------



## vbg99 (1 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor *dem*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (1 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem *Niemand*


----------



## supertoudy (1 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand *einfach*


----------



## Tigy (2 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach *niemals*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals *aufgibt.*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (3 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. *Jedermann*


----------



## Death Row (3 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann *verzagte*


----------



## vbg99 (3 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte *bei*


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie


----------



## vbg99 (4 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, *aber*


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (5 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben *Jürgen*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen *stehen*


----------



## pötzi (5 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen *24 Giraffen*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen 24 Giraffen *und*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (6 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und *ein*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein *Känguru.*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. *Einstweilen*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen *verdient*


----------



## luv (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der


----------



## vbg99 (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der *Nachbar*


----------



## xmodder (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar *von*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von *mir*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir *ungünstigerweise*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise *weniger*


----------



## luv (8 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld


----------



## vbg99 (8 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld *als*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (8 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als *Seifenkistenfahrer*


----------



## vbg99 (8 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. *Früher*


----------



## luv (9 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren


----------



## vbg99 (9 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren *die*


----------



## xmodder (10 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die *alten*


----------



## Caal (10 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (10 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger *viel*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel *dümmer*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (11 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer *oder*


----------



## pötzi (11 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder *dünner*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. *Heute*


----------



## luv (12 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend


----------



## vbg99 (12 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend *wollte*


----------



## Tigy (12 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte *Herbert*


----------



## Caal (12 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert *Herberger*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger *alias*


----------



## luv (13 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther *Düsentrieb*


----------



## luv (13 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände


----------



## vbg99 (14 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände *verschwinden *


----------



## luv (14 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen


----------



## vbg99 (14 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, *aber*


----------



## luv (14 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es


----------



## vbg99 (14 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es *wollte*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (14 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte *gönnerhaft*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft *keiner*


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig *anbeißen*


----------



## Caal (16 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen *am*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am *Sonntagabend*.


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (17 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. *Vor*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor *dem*


----------



## Caal (18 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem *Gestern*


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern *gab*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab *es*


----------



## luv (19 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme *aufgrund*


----------



## Caal (21 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund *heutiger*


----------



## vdsbulli (21 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger *Reize.*


----------



## Caal (21 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. *Nahtlos*


----------



## luv (21 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann


----------



## vbg99 (22 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann *die*


----------



## Caal (22 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die *Bräune*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune *zu*


----------



## Tigy (26 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu *verschmieren*


----------



## Caal (26 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren *und*


----------



## steviehoop (26 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und *ziert*


----------



## Tigy (27 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und ziert *schleimig*


----------



## pötzi (30 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und ziert schleimig *Fußballplätze*


----------



## vbg99 (30 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
*Jedesmal*


----------



## Tigy (31 Aug. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags,


----------



## pötzi (1 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, *flitzt*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt *die*


----------



## Tigy (4 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die *assoziale*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale *Sonnenanbeterin*


----------



## Tigy (7 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin *schreiend*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend *durch*


----------



## Caal (8 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch *hüfthohes*


----------



## vbg99 (8 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes *Wiesengras*


----------



## Caal (9 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras *um*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um *sich*


----------



## Tigy (13 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags, flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich *notgeil*


----------



## vbg99 (14 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil *ihre*


----------



## Purple Feather (14 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre *Beine*


----------



## Tigy (15 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine *spreitzen*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen *zu*


----------



## mrquake (21 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu *können*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, *dabei*


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei *ist*


----------



## Caal (22 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist *Flüssigkeit*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit *über*


----------



## Tigy (24 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über *zahlreiche*


----------



## Caal (24 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger Geld als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es Probleme aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche *aufrecht*


----------



## Caal (24 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche *aufrecht*


----------



## pötzi (24 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht *mitsingende*


----------



## Tigy (24 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende *Zwerge*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge *heruntergespritzt.*


----------



## Caal (25 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. *Klaus*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus *Wowereit*


----------



## Caal (27 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereit *offene*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Sep. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene *Hose*


----------



## Caal (1 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose *lockte*


----------



## Tigy (2 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte *stinkend*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend *die*


----------



## Tigy (4 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die *besudelten*


----------



## Caal (4 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten *Zipfelklatscher*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher *zum*


----------



## Tigy (6 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum *mitspritzen*.


----------



## vbg99 (6 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. *Letztlich*


----------



## Caal (8 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich *tropfte*


----------



## pötzi (8 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte *Fertigbeton*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik Deutschland. Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton *aus*


----------



## Caal (9 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus *vorgestanzten*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten *Trapezblechen,*


----------



## Caal (10 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,*die*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die *über*


----------



## Tigy (11 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über *unzählige*


----------



## Caal (11 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige *scharfkantige*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige *Rechteckstahlrohre*


----------



## Caal (13 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre *mit*


----------



## Tigy (13 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit *Luftharken*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt


----------



## Caal (15 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, *jedoch*


----------



## Tigy (15 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch *ohne*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne *Anschlussverbinder*


----------



## Caal (16 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder *die*


----------



## pötzi (17 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die *herabfallenden*


----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden *Suppenhühner*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner *aufgefangen*


----------



## Tigy (21 Okt. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen *fähig*


----------



## chwo (17 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig *zu*


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu *ihnen*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen *alles*


----------



## Tigy (19 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles *zu*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein.


----------



## Tigy (20 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. *Zwangsneurosensyndrom*


----------



## pötzi (21 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom *kennt*


----------



## vbg99 (22 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt *man*


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man *überhaupt*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt *nicht*


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht *in*


----------



## Robe22 (25 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in *der*


----------



## Tigy (25 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der *Bürokratenlandschaft*


----------



## vbg99 (25 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. *Jeder*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder *darf*


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf *einmal*


----------



## Tigy (26 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal *im*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im *Abklingbecken*


----------



## Tigy (27 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken *zipfelklatschend*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, *nackend *


----------



## vbg99 (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und
__________________


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt *Brennstäbe*


----------



## weazel32 (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in


----------



## Robe22 (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in *seinen*


----------



## Tigy (28 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen *ausgeleierten*


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang stand Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten *Hintern*


----------



## vbg99 (30 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern *einführen,*


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, *aber*


----------



## pötzi (30 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber *Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge*


----------



## weazel32 (30 Nov. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten *dadurch*


----------



## Tigy (1 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch *unglaublich*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich *rasant*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant *entgleisen.*


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. *Hierzu*


----------



## Tigy (3 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu *veranstaltet*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet *der*


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der *Energiebetreiber*


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber *einen*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden *Tisch*


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. *Beteiligt*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt *werden*


----------



## Robe22 (7 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden *sein*


----------



## pötzi (7 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein *Bananenbieger*


----------



## vbg99 (7 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, *Gurkenschäler,*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, *Eierpeller*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller,*Semmelbröselreiber*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, *Käselöchermacher*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher *und*


----------



## vbg99 (9 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und *Steinbeißer*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer *um*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um *sich*


----------



## Tigy (10 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich *einen*


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen *von*


----------



## vbg99 (11 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von *ihnen*


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen *gehörig*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig *zur*


----------



## urgal (12 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur *Brust*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust *zu*


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu *nehmen*.


----------



## vbg99 (14 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. *Danach*


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach *beginnt*


----------



## vbg99 (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt *die*


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die *einwöchige*


----------



## weazel32 (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung


----------



## pötzi (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung *samt*


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt *Ehefrauen*


----------



## weazel32 (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und *Haustieren*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, *aber*


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber *bitte*


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte *mit*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit *Sahne*


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne *steif*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
*Niemals*


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals *hätte*


----------



## vbg99 (18 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte *die*


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die *Energieaufsichtsbehörde*


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus dem Hangar fahren lassen *dürfen*


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die *Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge*


----------



## vbg99 (19 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus


----------



## weazel32 (19 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall


----------



## vbg99 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall *herstellen*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen *und*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und *verteilen*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen *sollen*.


----------



## vbg99 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. *Deshalb*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb *bekommen*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen *wir*


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir *heute*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute *einen*


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen *besonders*


----------



## vbg99 (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders *strahlenden*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden *Sonnenuntergang*


----------



## vbg99 (21 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang *mit*


----------



## Tigy (21 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit *Regenwolken*


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken *und*


----------



## weazel32 (22 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. *Dadurch*


----------



## pötzi (23 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch *verflüssigte*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte *sich*


----------



## Tigy (23 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich *jedes*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes *kleine*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine *Molekül*.


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. *Dieses*


----------



## vbg99 (24 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses *wollte*


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte *man*


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man *aber*


----------



## Hehnii (24 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber *unbedingt*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt *vermeiden*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. *Jetzt*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt *uns*


----------



## vbg99 (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt *uns nur*


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur *noch*


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch *der*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der *unausweichliche*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche *Sturz*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz *in*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die
__________________


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die *Bedeutungslosigkeit*.


----------



## vbg99 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. *Jedoch*
__________________


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch *werden*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden *alle*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle *dadurch*


----------



## vbg99 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch *erleuchtet*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet.Daraufhin
__________________


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin *schickte*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er *seiner*


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner *Mätresse*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse


----------



## Robe22 (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse *aus*


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus *Spitze*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Dez. 2013)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die
__________________


----------



## camelchen7 (2 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die zwei


----------



## Hehnii (2 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die *auch*


----------



## vbg99 (4 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei *andere*


----------



## vbg99 (5 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere *Schweinchen*


----------



## Hehnii (5 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen *vorher*


----------



## vbg99 (6 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher *anprobiert*


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert *hatten*.


----------



## vbg99 (10 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. *Welch*


----------



## Hehnii (10 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch *eine*


----------



## vbg99 (12 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine *verpasste*


----------



## Max100 (12 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste *Gelegenheit*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit *sich*


----------



## Robe22 (12 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich *dadurch*


----------



## vbg99 (13 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben


----------



## Hehnii (13 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben *hätte*


----------



## vbg99 (15 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte? *Kein*


----------



## weazel32 (15 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte? Kein anderer


----------



## pötzi (15 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte? Kein anderer *Kaffeebohnenschlitzer*


----------



## weazel32 (15 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte? Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte


----------



## vbg99 (16 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte? Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche


----------



## weazel32 (16 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte? Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen


----------



## Hehnii (16 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen *Gedanken*


----------



## vbg99 (17 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken *haben.*


----------



## Hehnii (19 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. *Das*


----------



## Tigy (20 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das *eitrige*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige


----------



## vbg99 (20 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige *Narbengesicht*


----------



## Hehnii (21 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, *welches*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches *sich*


----------



## vbg99 (23 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich *heute*


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute *morgen*


----------



## schwootz (23 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend *neben*


----------



## Robe22 (24 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben *seine*


----------



## weazel32 (24 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter


----------



## Hehnii (27 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter *legte*,


----------



## Tigy (29 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, korpulierte


----------



## vbg99 (29 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, korpulierte *mit*


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, korpulierte mit *einer*


----------



## pötzi (30 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer *Wollmilchsau*


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau *die*


----------



## Tigy (31 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die *abgasend*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, *dreckbespritzt*


----------



## Tigy (31 Jan. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt *geifernd,*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd *zu*


----------



## weazel32 (1 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer


----------



## Hehnii (1 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer *großen*


----------



## weazel32 (1 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion


----------



## Robe22 (1 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion *kam*.


----------



## Hehnii (1 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. *Hieraus*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus *entstand*


----------



## Robe22 (2 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand *ein*


----------



## vbg99 (2 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein *großer*


----------



## Hehnii (2 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer *Haufen*


----------



## Tigy (3 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen *Euft*.


----------



## vbg99 (3 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.

*Jetzt*


----------



## Tigy (3 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.

Jetzt *aber*


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
*Jetzt*


----------



## weazel32 (4 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt müsse


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt müsse *jeder*


----------



## weazel32 (4 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt müsse jeder mehrfach


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt müsse jeder mehrfach *einen*


----------



## weazel32 (4 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus


----------



## vbg99 (5 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus *vortäuschen,*


----------



## Tigy (5 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens


----------



## vbg99 (7 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens *jedoch*


----------



## weazel32 (7 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch Ansatzweise


----------



## Tigy (7 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch Ansatzweise *aufgegeilt*


----------



## weazel32 (7 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch Ansatzweise aufgegeilt,scharf


----------



## vbg99 (8 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht


----------



## Hehnii (9 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht *und*


----------



## vbg99 (10 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und *dann*


----------



## Hehnii (10 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann *absolut*


----------



## weazel32 (10 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass
__________________


----------



## vbg99 (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegen


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend* im*


----------



## weazel32 (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu *mit*


----------



## weazel32 (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender


----------



## pötzi (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender *Waschmaschine*


----------



## weazel32 (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine
und


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und *einer*


----------



## weazel32 (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden *Jungfrau*


----------



## pötzi (22 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau *abfalltrennend*


----------



## weazel32 (22 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte


----------



## Tigy (22 Feb. 2014)

*SCH.....!*:angry:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte *er*


----------



## weazel32 (25 Feb. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach


----------



## Hehnii (1 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach *sie*


----------



## pötzi (4 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie *einzufärben*


----------



## Hehnii (5 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben *und*


----------



## Tigy (8 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und *zu*


----------



## weazel32 (8 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern.


----------



## Hehnii (9 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. *Daraufhin*


----------



## weazel32 (9 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde


----------



## pötzi (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde *Darth Vader*


----------



## pötzi (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde *Darth Vader*


----------



## weazel32 (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber


----------



## Hehnii (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber *in*


----------



## weazel32 (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer


----------



## Hehnii (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer *Zukunft*


----------



## weazel32 (13 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft aufeinmal


----------



## Hehnii (14 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal *mit*


----------



## Max100 (14 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser ausgebeulter *Hose*


----------



## Hehnii (14 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser *Kleidung*


----------



## Tigy (14 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet


----------



## Hehnii (15 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet *in*


----------



## weazel32 (15 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der


----------



## Hehnii (15 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der *Wüste*


----------



## Tigy (15 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste *vereist*


----------



## Hehnii (18 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, *erfroren*


----------



## pötzi (19 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren *samt*


----------



## Hehnii (20 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt *der*


----------



## Purple Feather (22 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der *Kopfbedeckung*


----------



## weazel32 (24 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch


----------



## supertoudy (24 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch *wollte*


----------



## Tigy (25 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte *Prinzessin*


----------



## pötzi (25 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin *Meier*


----------



## Tigy (25 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier *unbedingt*


----------



## Hehnii (26 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt *eine*


----------



## pötzi (29 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine *Nagelfeile*


----------



## Tigy (30 März 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile *in*


----------



## pötzi (2 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in *verschimmeltes*


----------



## Tigy (3 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes *Eigelb*


----------



## weazel32 (3 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen,


----------



## Cav (3 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, *wobei*


----------



## weazel32 (3 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung.Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie


----------



## Cav (3 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie *es*


----------



## Hehnii (7 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es *wohl*


----------



## Tigy (8 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.


----------



## Max100 (8 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das hatte zur *Folge*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das *wiederum*


----------



## Max100 (9 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte zur *Folge*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte *eine*


----------



## Max100 (9 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine *völlig*


----------



## Hehnii (9 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig *neue*


----------



## Tigy (10 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue *Erleuchtung*


----------



## Hehnii (10 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung *über*


----------



## weazel32 (12 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren


----------



## Hehnii (13 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren *ungleichen*


----------



## weazel32 (16 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen


----------



## andr55 (17 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die


----------



## Hehnii (22 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die *zum*


----------



## Tigy (26 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum *verkrampfen*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten.


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. *Alles*


----------



## dirtysouth (30 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles *begann*


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann *mit*


----------



## Tigy (2 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit *extatischen*


----------



## Hehnii (4 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen *Bewegungen*


----------



## Tigy (9 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen *ihrer*


----------



## weazel32 (9 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie


----------



## weazel32 (24 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler


----------



## pötzi (25 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler *Trockenheit*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit.Nun


----------



## Tigy (28 Mai 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun *endlich*


----------



## weazel32 (2 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss


----------



## weazel32 (2 Juni 2014)

__________________________


----------



## Tigy (3 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss *Graf *


----------



## heyho22 (3 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf *Zeppelin*


----------



## Hehnii (3 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin *sich*


----------



## weazel32 (10 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss


----------



## Tigy (10 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

Sehr Elegant!


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

ihr seid mir mal welche


----------



## Cav (19 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu *seiner*


----------



## Purple Feather (20 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner *Homosexualität*


----------



## Hehnii (20 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität *zu*


----------



## Cav (20 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu *bekennen.*


----------



## pötzi (22 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. *Sandsturmähnliche*


----------



## Cav (24 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche *Orkanböen*


----------



## Tigy (25 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen* zermatschten*


----------



## Cav (27 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten *einzigartige*


----------



## Tigy (28 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige *monumentale*


----------



## pötzi (29 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale *Biomüllhaufen*


----------



## Hehnii (29 Juni 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen *die*


----------



## Cav (1 Juli 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die *grünlackierte*


----------



## Tigy (2 Juli 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte *Gartenzwergweibchen*


----------



## Purple Feather (20 Juli 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen *und*


----------



## Hehnii (10 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und *rot*


----------



## pötzi (11 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot *bestrahlte*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte *Hüpfburgen*


----------



## weazel32 (18 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen.Jedoch


----------



## pötzi (20 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch *verwechselte*


----------



## Tigy (22 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte *Jeanette*


----------



## weazel32 (27 Aug. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren


----------



## pötzi (3 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren *Bananenbieger*


----------



## Max100 (4 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger


----------



## weazel32 (6 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger.Unüberlegt


----------



## Tigy (22 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt *schrieb*


----------



## weazel32 (26 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb er


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus"


----------



## Hehnii (26 Sep. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" *aus*


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus *diesem*


----------



## weazel32 (1 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement....


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. *Daraufhin*...


----------



## pötzi (7 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin...verbog


----------



## Tigy (8 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog *sich*


----------



## Cav (10 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich *Lenas*


----------



## Tigy (13 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas *Dildo*


----------



## Cav (15 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo *und*


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen *Kurzen*


----------



## pötzi (24 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen Kurzen Moment


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom *mehr *


----------



## Tigy (27 Okt. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. *Verzweiflung*


----------



## Hehnii (12 Nov. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung *machte*


----------



## Tigy (13 Nov. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte *sich*


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich *breit*


----------



## pötzi (15 Nov. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, *weil*


----------



## Hehnii (15 Nov. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil *das*


----------



## pötzi (16 Nov. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das *Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajütenschlüsselloch*


----------



## pötzi (11 Dez. 2014)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajütenschlüsselloch *kein*


----------



## Tigy (10 Mai 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajütenschlüsselloch war*.*


----------



## pötzi (7 Juni 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
*Weshalb*


----------



## Tigy (7 Juni 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb *weinen*


----------



## heyho22 (14 Juni 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen *beide*


----------



## Tigy (22 Juni 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide *bitterlich*


----------



## pötzi (14 Juli 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise


----------



## Tigy (16 Juli 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, *obwohl*


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl *er mich*


----------



## Tigy (4 Aug. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich *und Dich*


----------



## pötzi (8 Aug. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt


----------



## Tigy (13 Aug. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt *vorfand?*


----------



## General (18 Aug. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand? 

*Ich*


----------



## Tigy (18 Aug. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich *egoistische*


----------



## Cav (2 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische *Altruistin*


----------



## Tigy (10 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin *kann*


----------



## pötzi (14 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann *egozentrische*


----------



## Cav (15 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische *und*


----------



## Tigy (18 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und *primitive*


----------



## pötzi (19 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten


----------



## Tigy (22 Sep. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten *bestens*


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens *mithilfe*


----------



## Tigy (6 Okt. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe *von*


----------



## pötzi (8 Okt. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen *Bewegungen*


----------



## Tigy (1 Nov. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen *anfeuchten*


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass


----------



## pötzi (4 Dez. 2015)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene


----------



## General (19 Jan. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen


----------



## Menderes (28 Jan. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen *auf*


----------



## pötzi (9 Feb. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen *ergonomisch*


----------



## lokkolokko (14 Feb. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch *- aber*


----------



## unuisa (25 Feb. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber *auch*


----------



## pötzi (19 Apr. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch


----------



## unuisa (14 Juli 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch *bestens*


----------



## Cav (29 Okt. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens *stimuliert*


----------



## unuisa (17 Dez. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert *werden*


----------



## Snort (18 Dez. 2016)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. *Ausserdem*


----------



## weazel32 (18 Dez. 2016)

......coole Sache


----------



## weazel32 (18 Jan. 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte


----------



## Cav (27 Jan. 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte *unsere*


----------



## peilert (24 Mai 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere *schöne*


----------



## Cav (24 Juni 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne *Raumpflegerin*


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin *schon*


----------



## unuisa (24 Dez. 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon *wieder*


----------



## qaywsxedcrfv (31 Dez. 2017)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder *die*


----------



## hirnknall (17 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die *merkwürdige*


----------



## Cav (27 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige *und*


----------



## hirnknall (27 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und *gleichermaßen*


----------



## Cav (30 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen *groteske*


----------



## hirnknall (30 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske *Melodie*


----------



## Cav (31 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, *wobei*


----------



## Max100 (31 Jan. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner *kannte*


----------



## Cav (14 Feb. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. *Überraschenderweise*


----------



## hirnknall (17 Feb. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise *kam*


----------



## Cav (1 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam *Viviane*


----------



## hirnknall (4 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane *völlig*


----------



## Cav (5 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig *ungeschminkt*


----------



## hirnknall (6 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt *dazu*


----------



## Cav (9 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu *und*


----------



## hirnknall (9 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und *hatte*


----------



## Gaggy (21 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen


----------



## hirnknall (25 Mai 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen *preisgünstigen*


----------



## Cav (3 Juli 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen *Massagetisch*


----------



## hirnknall (28 Juli 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch *im*


----------



## Cav (30 Juli 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im *Segelschulschiff*


----------



## hirnknall (31 Aug. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff *der*


----------



## Cav (21 Nov. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der *knallrot*


----------



## ultrabrutale (24 Nov. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot *angemalt*


----------



## Cav (25 Nov. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt *zerbrach.*


----------



## hirnknall (8 Dez. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das


----------



## weazel32 (17 Dez. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos


----------



## hirnknall (21 Dez. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos *konnte*


----------



## Cav (21 Dez. 2018)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos konnte *lediglich*


----------



## hirnknall (4 Mai 2019)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos konnte lediglich *infolge*


----------



## Cav (20 Mai 2019)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos konnte lediglich infolge *weitreichender*


----------



## hirnknall (9 Juni 2019)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos konnte lediglich infolge weitreichender *Zugeständnisse*


----------



## Cav (13 Juni 2019)

Es war kaum Sommer, da stand eine pinkfarbene Kokosnuss mitten vorm Tor und bohrte sich durch die klebrige Schleimschicht eines mittelmäßig behaarten, teils übel riechenden und durch eine Mauer versperrten Mistviechs. Doch trotz der Diamant-Bohrköpfe malträtierte eine mysteriöse Muh-Kuh die Unterseite des hüpfenden Kokosnüsschens und zwickte sanft das eigene Näschen. Als nun die unbekümmerte Dickbauchschildkröte stolperte, rülpste kraftvoll Muh-Kuh ungehemmt über das Kokosnüsschen. Hackendicht breit zupfte währenddessen das selbstklebende, beidseitig eingefärbte Klebeband die widerstandsfähige Seitenscheibe von dem gelben Porsche.

Leider oxidierte im kosmischen Nirgendwo Q, der nichtsahnend mitten in einer verbeulten Turnhose sein großartiges Ego bewunderte, wobei sein Freund verwundert feststand. Mittlerweile verursachte DaMasterChief grenzübergreifende Spontandemonstrationen, welche seltsamerweise intergalaktische Riesenschokomatzen thematisch tragisch trafen. Das knusprige Appetithäppchen schleuderte furzend unvergessene, penetrierte Käseigel schwungvoll durch unbekannte Feinripp-Unterhosen. Wie schelmisch kann derweil der bärtige Kreuzworträtsellöser Müller-Lüdenscheidt lächeln, wo doch niemand geruchsintensive, extraterrestrische Gebissreinigergroßpackungen im Westentaschenformat für den Hausgebrauch hat.

Immerhin war das topgestylte Schneehäschen nebenan nicht blond, sondern eher kahlköpfig und mega vollbusig. Deswegen geriet das Mädel unverschuldet in bisher ungeahnte Verwechslungsgeschichten: Abgefüllt, wie zu Fasching in Moskau und latrinenputzend mit bunten Socken in einer stringtangaverzierten Hose, stand ihre Skiausrüstung am extra gebauten Vollpfosten. Jetzt gings nach dem äußerst prallen Kartoffelvollernter vorbei an der nächsten Bordsteinschwalbe mit sechs Promille zu fünf Rauhhaardackeln, in deren Punicaoase an beiden glotzenden PinkDackelHerren vorbei. Na dann schauen die vielversprechenden Pappnasen schön dumm aus. Da beamte Rosalinde den Nasenbohrer Hans direkt über den sprachlosen Unterweltgott Fritz zu Wort und buddelte barfuß über Spongebob´s Flip Flop's ausgerechnet mitten seiner Nase entgegen vieler Gerüchte ein nacktes Gothicgirl. Plötzlich schlug sein Herz affenartig langsam über das rutschige Walnusseis wobei er seinen aufblasbaren Ball immer mit eleganter Fußfertigkeit unter den handgeschnitzten Wallnussholztisch befördert.

Eines Tages brachte Obi-wan Kenobi seinen Einkaufswagen über feuchtes, blaues, rutschiges, stinkendes, überschwappendes Chemietoilettengel und dabei entglitt ihm Trinitys 6er-träger Kernöl, aber im Keller war noch genug Alk zum Trinken, wobei er kotzen musste und Ulrike trug ihren Beitrag zum intergalaktischen Badelatschengequatsche dazu bei.
Rufus analintruder trug zahlreiche purpurfarbene Flaschen Buttermilch quer durchs Unterholz. Als plötzlich Godzillas kleiner Zehennagel anfing anzuschwellen und dabei monströse Brüste anfassen wollte, verdampfte sein Stringtanga im selben Augenblick wie vor dem AKW.

Heute stellt mein Bestatter nasse Bettwäsche auf's goldene Tablett. Deswegen quakte der Frosch immer lauter, bis die große aber nicht allzu helle Sonne langsam anfing unterzugehen. Schleim floss ununterbrochen in den Zahnputzbecher, aber ich nahm einfach das ganze Grillkohlenanzündgerät und warf getrockneten Würfelhusten mit Hochachtung in magenzerfetzende Tiefseefischzuchtbecken. Dabei leckt das Blauwalbaby ununterbrochen den gewaltigen Sonnensturm betrachtend das leckere Himbeereis.
Dadurch verursachte Ivenhoe, der Reisebusfahrer einen quadratischen und in allen Galaxien bekannten Volumenberechnungsformeln entgegenwirkenden Plasmafluss; sodass die Menge an der Schambehaarung exorbitant glitschig hinab tropfte. Doch über Nacht dematerialisierte sich ein riesengroßes Käsekuchenstück zu fleischgewordenen, blauen, winzigkleinen Schweineohren mit rosafarbenen Häkelnadeln nebst Brüsten ; die am Balkongeländer schwebende, atemberaubende Müller "oder was ?" schnüffelte herum, als Moby Dick und seine Stiefschwester lächelnd den inneren Schweinehund bekämpfen wollten.
Der Friedensnobelpreisträger Dr. Jekyll bzw. sein Schwippschwager Kermit spielten erneut am Tischfußballspiel, - die pornografischen, bayerischen Kompressionsstrümpfe namens Struwwelpeter am Beinchen tragend - ,und ächzend den Lustfaktor vielfach hoch zu halten mit stimulierender Schwiegermutter Fototapete aus hautidentischem fleischfarbenen Metalliclack und Moschusduft vom Intimbereich der Bundesministerin für außerehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr Frau Alice Dunkeltief, als Hobbytranse Chantal Robben die Spielbereichszone zeigend im Uhrzeigersinn einseifte und Jupp Heynckes dabei Fleischabfälle zuwarf und Stanislawski Sergejebitch keines pubertierenden Blickes würdigte!! Aber dennoch wurde Bolle einfach ausradiert. Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid wollte immer das schönste Bananenabschälgerät versuchsweise nach Lüdenscheid bringen. Jedoch hatte PinkFloyd mächtige musikalische, perverse Livekonzerte vermieden, um Darth Vader doch keimverseuchte Kartoffeln lagen schon seit Jahren im Keller rum und stanken vor sich hin. Harry Potter klingelte posthum rektal bei Emma und Justin Bieber.

Immer wenn die Heidi den Kreisverkehr befährt, fährt Sebastian verkehrt auf dem Go-Kart von links kommend, Richtung Nordostsüdwest geradeaus in knielangen Badesandalen weiter.
Daraufhin verabschiedete sich Fernando Kaiser bei Frau Herrmann und spazierte mit erregtem Schäferhund rückwärts durch das Trainingslager des Papstes, der unbekleidet durch Mc Donalds tanzte, bis sein Kondomautomat sagte:"Dominus et spiritus brennt, Amen!".
Im Beate Uhse Shop leuchten schwerbewaffnete Fahrkartenkontrolleure im Strampelanzug von Prada mit Handkurbeltaschenlampen, um sich Gummiware für Selbstversuche im großen Nichtschwimmerbecken auszusuchen. Urplötzlich erbebte Uranus durch einen lauten Pfiff der Schiedsrichterin aus Latex mit ungeheurer Inbrunst. Hamlet dribbelte durch das gegnerische Matratzenlager mit Juckreiz, weswegen er Hornhautablösungen an beiden Lippen bekam.
Aufgrund der Flughöhe bekam die Wanderwarze Durchfall mit schweißtreibender Koexistenz und Vielweiberei von allen, die wieder allergisch reagieren auf 4-Tore-Lewandowski um danach weiter Steuerhinterziehung zu Uli´s Konzept betreiben. Doch Halmaspieler mit schnellen Liebesspielen erleben suboptimale Orgasmen durch Abbruchmethoden klitoraler Reizüberflutungen am Ende jeder Kabinettsumbildung. Manchmal möchte Sandalen-Sepp dramaturgisch über Strumpfhosenlöcher philosophieren, jedoch gelingt Poller-Resi die feuchten Koteletts zu Push-up-BHs umzuwandeln. Aber ABBA rappt richtig Smörebröd, obgleich mancherlei Ungereimtheiten wie zuviel Containerschiffe,Senf, Landminen, Treibsand, Leichtmetallfelgen und undichte Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, manchen fischen lassen.
Angesichts neuerlicher Vergangenheit lassen zukünftig erscheinende, prähistorische Umweltschutzgedanken klituraler Orgasmenspenderinnen zweifelsfrei erkennen, dass es Höhlenforschern im feuchtwarmen Fruchtfleisch keineswegs einfach nur besser geht, nein denen läuft das Ohrenschmalz aus hirnlosen und blutleeren Möchtegerne.

Diesmal nicht, morgen Nachmittag vielleicht letzte Chance, um die Nymphomanin Angela einzuseifen, aber Mesut der Schaumschläger rubbelt hartnäckig an seinem kleinen, stinkenden Zeh. Heute am Sanktnimmerleinstag stranguliert der Kondomautomatenbesitzer eine Lesbe, die ein Kondom am Automaten mit aufwendiger Stuckarbeit deformiert massentauglich gemacht hat. Weiterhin verlustiert der Schokoladenhersteller Sprüngli hundertmillionen Schweizerfranken mit ausschweifendem Vorspiel. Deshalb optimiert die Vogelspinne ihr Aktiendepot gemäß Kostolany, wodurch die Weltwirtschaftsprognose ziemlich verregnet geworden ist. Letztendlich muss der Analerotiker Klaus Steckrübe seine Finger betäuben um gefühlsechte Gummis vorsorglich zu geschmacksintensiven Gummis zu verarbeiten.
Heute will ich meiner Konzernchefin einen leuchtbaren Massagesessel Marke Eigenbau einweihen, damit sie börsennotierte Bananenbieger leerverkaufen kann, um die Drohnen, die nun nicht in den Himmel steigen sondern in Weinkellern Steuergelder refinanzieren. Unglücklicherweise denken Fäkalientaucher über Freischwimmerprüfungen nach, obwohl sie drogenabhängig sind. Das war eine Kurzmitteilung. Ende.
Neulich spionierte meine vorgespannte Raumpflegerin in antiquarischen Bibliotheken der Dschungelrepublik . Während Berlusconi seine Bunga-Bunga-Party feiert, frisst sein Siebenschläfer alle Gummibären, die Viagra eingenommen haben, damit Bum-Bum-Bine endlich nackt vor allen Gästen einen Samba tanzen darf .
Manchmal spritzte verdünntes Rheinwasser geradewegs in ein Blumenbeet, um die Knospen einer jungfräulichen Schwangeren sprießen zu lassen. Frühmorgens, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Egon schlammverschmiert in rosafarbener, enganliegender Funktionsunterwäsche unterhalb seines Füllfederhalters. Er sollte seine sexuellen Neigungen prophylaktisch zur Anwendung syphilitischer Hautausschläge ausüben. Aber Pep das Erdmännchen versuchte trickreich den verwesten Kadaver von Fury einzutüten, als die beleidigte Cindy den Stecker herauszog. Dachte doch niemand, dass jemand vor dem Niemand einfach niemals aufgibt. Jedermann verzagte bei Leonie, aber neben Jürgen stehen vierundzwanzig Giraffen und ein Känguru. Einstweilen verdient der Nachbar von mir ungünstigerweise weniger als Seifenkistenfahrer. Früher waren die alten Jünger viel dümmer oder dünner. Heute Abend wollte Herbert Herberger alias Günther Düsentrieb Gegenstände verschwinden lassen, aber es wollte gönnerhaft keiner so richtig anbeißen am Sonntagabend. Vor dem Gestern gab es aufgrund heutiger Reize. Nahtlos begann die Bräune zu verschmieren und zierte schleimig Fußballplätze.
Jedesmal freitags flitzt die assoziale Sonnenanbeterin schreiend durch hüfthohes Wiesengras um sich notgeil ihre Beine spreizen zu können, dabei ist Flüssigkeit über zahlreiche aufrecht mitsingende Zwerge heruntergespritzt. Klaus Wowereits offene Hose lockte stinkend die besudelten Zipfelklatscher zum Mitspritzen. Letztlich tropfte Fertigbeton aus vorgestanzten Trapezblechen,die über unzählige scharfkantige Rechteckstahlrohre mit Luftharken angestöpselt, jedoch ohne Anschlussverbinder die herabfallenden Suppenhühner aufgefangen fähig zu ihnen alles zu sein. Zwangsneurosensyndrom kennt man überhaupt nicht in der Bürokratenlandschaft. Jeder darf einmal im Abklingbecken zipfelklatschend, nackend und gebückt Brennstäbe in seinen ausgeleierten Hintern einführen, aber Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge könnten dadurch unglaublich rasant entgleisen. Hierzu veranstaltet der Energiebetreiber einen runden Tisch. Beteiligt werden sein Bananenbieger, Gurkenschäler, Eierpeller, Semmelbröselreiber, Käselöchermacher und Steinbeißer um sich einen von ihnen gehörig zur Brust zu nehmen. Danach beginnt die einwöchige Erholung samt Ehefrauen und Haustieren, aber bitte mit Sahne steif.
Niemals hätte die Energieaufsichtsbehörde die Atommüllsammelfahrzeuge aus Billigmetall herstellen und verteilen sollen. Deshalb bekommen wir heute einen besonders strahlenden Sonnenuntergang mit Regenwolken und Nebelschwaden. Dadurch verflüssigte sich jedes kleine Molekül. Dieses wollte man aber unbedingt vermeiden. Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch der unausweichliche Sturz in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Jedoch werden alle dadurch erleuchtet. Daraufhin schickte er seiner Mätresse Strapse aus Spitze, die auch zwei andere Schweinchen vorher anprobiert hatten. Welch eine verpasste Gelegenheit sich dadurch ergeben hätte. Kein anderer Kaffeebohnenschlitzer könnte solche schmutzigen Gedanken haben. Das eitrige, schorfige Narbengesicht, welches sich heute morgen schlafend neben seine Mutter legte, kopulierte mit einer Wollmilchsau, die abgasend, dreckbespritzt geifernd zu einer großen Explosion kam. Hieraus entstand ein großer Haufen Euft.
Jetzt aber müsse jeder mehrfach einen Orgasmus vortäuschen, mindestens jedoch ansatzweise aufgegeilt, scharf gemacht und dann absolut nass liegend im Heu mit tropfender Waschmaschine und einer schreienden Jungfrau abfalltrennend versuchte er mehrfach sie einzufärben und zu schleudern. Daraufhin wurde Darth Vader kopfüber in absehbarer Zukunft auf einmal mit nasser Kleidung vertrocknet in der Wüste vereist, erfroren samt der Kopfbedeckung. Jedoch wollte Prinzessin Meier unbedingt eine Nagelfeile in verschimmeltes Eigelb mixen, wobei sie es wohl verspeiste.
Das wiederum hatte eine völlig neue Erleuchtung über mehreren ungleichen Fehlstellungen die zum verkrampfen führten. Alles begann mit extatischen Bewegungen ihrer Hüfte sowie vaginaler Trockenheit. Nun endlich beschloss Graf Zeppelin sich ordnungsgemäss zu seiner Homosexualität zu bekennen. Sandsturmähnliche Orkanböen zermatschten einzigartige monumentale Biomüllhaufen die grünlackierte Gartenzwergweibchen und rot bestrahlte Hüpfburgen. Jedoch verwechselte Jeanette ihren Bananenbieger mit einem Gurkenflieger. Unüberlegt schrieb sie "holt mich hier raus" aus diesem Etablissement. Daraufhin verbog sich Lenas Dildo und bekam einen kurzen Moment keinen Strom mehr. Verzweiflung machte sich breit, weil das Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch kein Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten schlüsselloch war.
Weshalb weinen beide bitterlich leise, obwohl er mich und Dich ertränkt vorfand?

Ich egoistische Altruistin kann egozentrische und primitive Eremiten bestens mithilfe von erotischen Bewegungen anfeuchten, sodass erogene Zonen ergonomisch - aber auch energetisch bestens stimuliert werden. Ausserdem seufzte unsere schöne Raumpflegerin schon wieder die merkwürdige und gleichermaßen groteske Melodie, wobei die jedoch keiner kannte. Überraschenderweise kam Viviane völlig ungeschminkt dazu und hatte einen preisgünstigen Massagetisch im Segelschulschiff der knallrot angemalt zerbrach. Das Chaos konnte lediglich infolge weitreichender Zugeständnisse *bezüglich*


----------

